# New to chick raising - Feed question



## Maureen (Jan 17, 2013)

We just picked up ten Barred Rock chicks today.

I wasn't sure what kind of feed to get them. My options were Kalmbach 20% All-Natural Flock Starter/Grower Crumble (Link) OR the Purina Medicated Starter.

We plan to have them on Kalmbach when they are adults so I opted for that feed. NOW I just read that un-vaccinated chicks should be fed medicated feed. Should I switch them? I am not sure if they were vaccinated or not, I suppose I could call and ask but I'd assume not?

If we opt to use the Kalmbach feeds, what precautions should I take?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I used the medicated starter. Just gives them a boost immunity wise. Some don't go for that but it seemed to serve me well seeing as my girls are going to be 3 in May.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont vaccinate or give medicated feed. Its ALL a matter of personal preference. There is no right or wrong as long as they are getting feed designed for chicks.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

7chicks said:


> I used the medicated starter. Just gives them a boost immunity wise. Some don't go for that but it seemed to serve me well seeing as my girls are going to be 3 in May.


Mine lived to 4 before they were our dinner on medicated feed!


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

It probably doesn't matter. I'm using the medicated Purina starter/grower crumbles now and my chicks are doing well. Actually, I switched to this brand, and they seem healthier on it.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Only thing that really makes a difference is not giving them cheap quality food. My cousin had done that and by golly, was that off-brand feed awful. The banty she gave me was so much better in just a week of having the regular good feed. Doesn't have the digestive problems either anymore like she had when I got her.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Organic starter/grower is cost prohibitive for me, some months I can go through as much as 200# of starter/grower.

Currently I am using Nutrina medicated 18% protien, seeing normal growth and developement. In the past I have used Dumor medicated starter/grower in 20% and 24% protien, I saw no increase in growth or developement when using the 24% when compared to the 20%. I have also used Purina medicated starter/grower 20% protien (I think). Cost wise Nutrina is a few dimes cheaper per 50# bag, gets the job done, so that's what I use. In addition my Nutrina dealer gives me a 50 cent per bag credit if I buy 10 or more bags of feed at one time (any feed horse, layer, corn, starter/grower), not hard to buy 500# a month.

I am pretty sure the medication in my starter/grower is amprolium, a thiamine inhibitor, not an antibiotic.


----------



## Maureen (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you all


----------

